# My 1/350 Refit has Spock's Brain



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

OK, well, not Spock's brain but it does have a brain, an ATmega328 16Mhz with Arduino boot microcontroller.

After a year of code writing, board layout and fabrication the lighting
system is complete. Now I just need to let it burn in for a few days
then start assembling, filling light leaks, paint and finish.

She is fully automated, just plug her in and let her go. No bulky
switches, etc (but there is one small button so you can step through
manually)

Here is a preview






Jason Ware
galaxyphoto.com


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Holy Crap! That's amazing. What a great application of the technology! Please keep the pictures and vids coming!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow does not do this justice. Simply amazing! One day I hope to build a 1/350 Refit and have it lighted this intricately. :thumbsup:


----------



## paustin (Oct 18, 2006)

wow...just wow


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Amazing!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is some truly wonderful work!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

And the ship looks great, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Amazing. To think that in 1979 Paramont Pictures would have built a huge model and had all these light operating through huge wires all along the inside of the ship with toggle switches running to a huge control panel, probably with three or four guys operating a bank of switches...and now we have a simple microchip in a 1/350 scale version of the ship doing all the work! 

I can't wait to see you paint this up!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Too Freakin' Beautiful!
From about 1:30 to the end, even just taped together, your 1/350 E looks better than any sfx in the films. That is amazing. And that's the relatively dinky 1/350? Could your giant Es look any better? You realize, you're going to have to take your ships on a road show now. A whole lot of us out here really, really want to see these in person. 
Just stunning.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Awesome work Jason.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

That is amazing work. I am planning to add Ardunio to my next refit build, I can only hope to have done as well as you have done here.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Spectacular and original!

Don't suppose you could sell a completed circuit, could you?

Rich


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Well maybe. It was my original thought when I started this but the complexity of soldering LED's etc takes way too much time. I honestly don't know how Trekmodler does it, if he counted up his hours he must work way below minimum wage. I don't work for minimum wage 

Anyway I may offer the boards and schematics as an "on your own" project.

I'll revisit that idea when I get done with the overall project.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

galaxy_jason said:


> Anyway I may offer the boards and schematics as an "on your own" project.


Now there's an idea!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

galaxy_jason said:


> Well maybe. It was my original thought when I started this but the complexity of soldering LED's etc takes way too much time. I honestly don't know how Trekmodler does it, if he counted up his hours he must work way below minimum wage. I don't work for minimum wage
> 
> Anyway I may offer the boards and schematics as an "on your own" project.
> 
> I'll revisit that idea when I get done with the overall project.


I for one would love the schematic of the wiring and the Ardunio code.. I can handle everything else myself.. ha!

I would NOT suggest you go the route of making full light kits, just way too much dang work for little return (IMO).


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow - just wow! That is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My jaw... where's my jaw...?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> My jaw... where's my jaw...?


"Jaw and jaw! Where is jaw?"


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Jason, The automated lighting looks fantastic! I can't wait to see more of this build.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh. Em. Gee.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

And here is the brain...

http://galaxyphoto.com/refit_350/arduino_chip.jpg


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic and awe inspiring.
Got to love those little micro contollers.

Keep posting pictures.

Alien


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I see you are using thru hole components, have you ever considered surface mount components that would help reduce the size of the board and cost. Plus there is a web based service called ExpressPCB that allows you to design circuit cards with up to 4 layers,power and ground on the inner layers, with solder mask and silkscreen. You make the design with their program, send it to them thru the web they make and ship the boards to you. They are reasonably priced and have a quick turnaround. I use the all the time where I work. I am a support engineer working for Qualcomm.


----------



## roboterkampf (Jun 29, 2010)

Agreed. Having contracted Lightbenders to help with the Blade Runner Blimp lighting rig, I can tell you that the led assembly is hell on the kit maker, so I would recommend either selling the code, or the Arduinos as a "base" kit.

By the way, I am happily standing by with cash in case you do! Brilliant work!! The coding part is the stuff I'd happily pay for. I can wire up the leds myself...


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

cireskul said:


> I see you are using thru hole components, have you ever considered surface mount components that would help reduce the size of the board and cost. Plus there is a web based service called ExpressPCB that allows you to design circuit cards with up to 4 layers,power and ground on the inner layers, with solder mask and silkscreen. You make the design with their program, send it to them thru the web they make and ship the boards to you. They are reasonably priced and have a quick turnaround. I use the all the time where I work. I am a support engineer working for Qualcomm.


I am using OSH Park for PCB board fabrication. Excellent turn around time so far.
I work for Cadence. We support Qualcomm for EDA software although not me account. I mostly support TI


----------



## jimpeachey (May 25, 2013)

I wish i knew how to do all that electronic s**t. I can solder and build a basic circuit but thats where it ends. Amazing job and i would love to be able to programme a circuit like that but it is just beyond me!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man that is astounding and wonderful and full of win. great job! Scotty would be proud!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Interested*



galaxy_jason said:


> Well maybe. It was my original thought when I started this but the complexity of soldering LED's etc takes way too much time. I honestly don't know how Trekmodler does it, if he counted up his hours he must work way below minimum wage. I don't work for minimum wage
> 
> Anyway I may offer the boards and schematics as an "on your own" project.
> 
> I'll revisit that idea when I get done with the overall project.


I am interested in the boards and schematics!!! Thanks


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Another fine creation Jason :thumbsup:


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Thanks. Slow going but making progress. Everything is sealed up and I am touching up the seems and starting detail paint and aztec.


----------

